# Finally arrived from Big Jim



## Knee Deep (Dec 9, 2016)

After 10months of being on the waiting list, my Thunderchild came in and it's everything I was hoping it to be. I haven't had much time to hunt on my own this year, between work and my kids. Think I'm gonna have to make some time to try to get some blood on it. I think my baby boy likes it as much as I do. Black & white ebony with springbok tips


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 10, 2016)

Fine looking bow you've got there. Hope she serves you well.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 10, 2016)

Fine looking bow.  I have been thinking on ordering one myself.  Maybe we can catch up and shoot soon.  I'd like to see it.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 10, 2016)

Good looking bow!  Hope she's all you want!


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 10, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> Fine looking bow.  I have been thinking on ordering one myself.  Maybe we can catch up and shoot soon.  I'd like to see it.



Sounds good, gonna try to stalk some porkers this Friday. If your off, you'd be more than welcome to join me. Thinking about either Stewart or a local wma


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 10, 2016)

Cool.  I am off next weekend.  I will give you a ring.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesome bow, looks like killer in the bow an a future deer slayer in your son.


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 10, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> Awesome bow, looks like killer in the bow an a future deer slayer in your son.


I hope so. He's always wanting to take my recurves out to shoot them. I told him not to take this one out but come on, as long as he's out doing out shooting I can't tell him no.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 11, 2016)

Awesome bow brother!  Go drill some of God's creatures!  Good luck.  Looks like your boy is ready for his own .


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2016)

Sweet looking bow! Nice looking young man! Enjoy both of them to the fullest!!!!


----------

